

Ask HN:Is Elon Musk the closest person we have comparable to Steve Jobs? - nashequilibrium


======
melling
Why is this question important to answer? Rather than spending hours pondering
whether "Superman can beat Mighty Mouse", let's figure out a way for people
here to found the next big start-ups. Both of these men saw opportunity and
ran with it. I'm not sure I can identify the seeds of their successes but they
probably spent their energy on more important questions.

------
ggalan
steve jobs is just a salesman, elon has science

------
googoobaby
Is Elon that bad of a human being?

